# SF G2 in different colors from standard (w/ pics)



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

I like colors. I have the SureFire G2 in yellow and I've enjoyed using it. But blue is my favorite color and I wanted to see what a blue G2 would look like. So, just for the heck of it, I fired up Photoshop and changed the color. Here's the result of that. 








Me being me, I wanted to see it in other colors too. 


























I can imagine many of you guys buying the pink one for your wife/girlfriend, lol. I think Surefire have a huge market potential with their G2 Nitrolon if they make 'em in more colors.

Anyone else here wishing the G2 would come in more colors?


----------



## springbok (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

:thumbsup: Thats awesome!


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

That is really really awesome! You may have opened up a can of worms, however. People are going to start sending requests. How about day glow orange? Like, really hi-vis.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*






















I don't mind -- it's a very quick job in Photoshop. There's so many ways this can be done.

Glad you guys like it!


----------



## lightemup (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

Very Cool


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

That orange is totally :rock: The white is very stunning, and you read my mind with the glow in the dark. How about metallics?


----------



## junkfms (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

:twothumbs Orange is cool


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*


















6P/9P is Metallics.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*






Haven't quite perfect Metallic just yet. But best attempt so far!


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

so THAT's how Size-15's managed to tease us
with his photo of that purple A-2.




Seriously, a wide selection of colors certainly WOULD sell better.


Just look at all of us who wanna' collect the whole set of Mini-Maglites !



_


----------



## Size15's (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

Caught at last! :green:

I would like to get some G2L's in bright orange!

Thanks for sharing the artwork!


----------



## Sigman (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

I hope PK sees these!? I'd think there would be a market for some of those colors & combinations! 

I imagine Surefire has contemplated other colors, you think?


----------



## USM0083 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*



Sigman said:


> I hope PK sees these!? I'd think there would be a market for some of those colors & combinations!
> 
> I imagine Surefire has contemplated other colors, you think?


 
What if they came out with 3 collectable colors every year. Could this become the beanie babies of the flashlight world?


----------



## 4D223 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

My 10 year old daughter would love the pink one!! I could quite easily be talked into getting green. Awesome job with the photoshop mate. Surely the power of CPF can get it happening???


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

Great job with the pictures!! I've got to have one in orange!!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*



Lightmania said:


>




That looks like a lighter/greener shade to the G2 in OD Green.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

Great thread - excellent work with photoshop. Up to now, I've just been imagining what it would look like in orange. Now I can see it, I want it even more.

If SF make all these different colors, they'll start a craze and sell thousands of 'em.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

We need one in chartreuse!


----------



## Size15's (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*



WadeF said:


> We need one in chartreuse!


Reminds me of The Simpsons:
*Lisa:* I'd like 25 copies on Goldenrod.
*Clerk:* Right.
*Lisa:* 25 on Canary.
*Clerk:* Mmhmm.
*Lisa:* 25 on Saffron.
*Clerk:* All right.
*Lisa:* And 25 on Paella.
*Clerk:* Ok, 100 yellow.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

Original colors for comparison purpose: 





Just dreaming. 






It's interesting in how many people like the orange color. Thanks for the kind words, folks!

Btw, chartreuse look great!


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 10, 2007)

I really like the "mettalic" ones. They remind me of the flame anodizing Kershaw knives use for some of their aluminum handled models.


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 10, 2007)

I think there are several of us here that have been asking for an orange G2 or G3 for the past couple years. I want an orange G2L!


----------



## Numbers (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes G2L - in International Orange


----------



## WildChild (Oct 10, 2007)

I want a white G2L!!!!!! Excellent work!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

That's an excellent idea for a "CPF 2007 Special" (post #20)! Except probably everyone would want different colors lol.


----------



## m13a8 (Oct 10, 2007)

DM51 said:


> That's an excellent idea for a "CPF 2007 Special" (post #20)! Except probably everyone would want different colors lol.


I like that light, too! If I had a choice I'd get one exactly like that, except the text would be black instead of white.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2007)

Of the *4 standard colors* already available,

does anyone know their relative order of popularity (by sales) ?



I think an *Annual CPF version* is a splendid idea !

Let's begin with International Orange.

:twothumbs


(better hurry, SureFire. 2007 is nearly over.) 

_


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL! Different colored lights, and now all with different colored text as well!


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 10, 2007)

White would be sooooo cool. One can dream, right? 
bernie


----------



## cfromc (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll take it 

1 Blinding Bright Orange
1 Green
1 Red
1 Coyote Camo
and of course, 1 glow in the dark...make that two...

I'd give these are Christmas gifts in each person's favorite color. Now that would be a cool gift!


----------



## flashfan (Oct 10, 2007)

Fun thread and excellent work, Lightmania!

Surprised at how many people like the orange. Personally, that was my least favorite color. Thumbs up to the royal blue, GITD, white, lavendar/purple, chartreuse, CPF dark red, and even the gray.

For those who can't decide on a single color though, how about rainbow (a la Orb's Raw TI and the Fisher Space Pen)?


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

Too much fun in Photoshop, lol.


----------



## Russianesq (Oct 10, 2007)

*great idea* :thumbsup::twothumbs:thumbsup:


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

And...


----------



## LukeA (Oct 10, 2007)

Can Nitrolon be done in those colors? I know some plastics have limited color palettes, i.e. polycarbonate is available in far fewer colors than acrylic.


----------



## Duff72 (Oct 10, 2007)

lightmania you forgot the realtree camo g2 that was a gander mountain exclusive


----------



## gramanam (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the white and blue look really cool. However, orange would have to be more stunning, to convince me.

Can you do matte matte black? Like on a Logitech G15 keyboard?


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

Oops! Yes I did. So that's five colors available for the G2. Thanks, Duff72!




http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140722

I know I'll buy the RoyalBlue, GITD, Dayglow/Safety/International Orange, and CPF Special G2 if those colors ever come out. Until then, we have these pictures to drool over. 

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the pictures. It was fun making them!


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 10, 2007)

Like so? lol.





As black as I could make it without losing details.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 10, 2007)

Producing the additional colors should be relatively trivial for the injection-molder. SKU's into the "system," NOT! I don't know if SF is sufficiently vertically-integrated to have injection-molding in house, and wonder if it would make sense. (Al?)

Larry


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 10, 2007)

I would definetly buy some!!! SF are you listening!

Beautiful!

AlexGT


----------



## souptree (Oct 10, 2007)

Safety Orange is the biggie. It makes NO SENSE not to offer safety orange.

I do know some people I'd give a pink one to also, but ORANGE is the real hole in the product line, IMO.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the rainbow effect, Lightmania! It's nice, but maybe because it doesn't have the TI gloss, it doesn't look quite the same. But I _love _the gradient colors (even better than the solid colors), especially the blue to black, and the orange to yellow.

The spotted samples made me think of animal prints like leopard, etc. And for the "fashion forward" ladies, how about some bright floral and abstract prints? Okay, okay, getting carried away here, but it is fun to think about all the possibilities.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 11, 2007)

How about plaid?


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 11, 2007)

Flashfan, I've been staying away from anything metallic or glossy because I'm not sure how that could be incorporate into G2's Nitrolon which has a very strong matte property.


Since it's easy to make, here they are for the ladies. 










Hope you like 'em, flashfan


KeyGrip, be prepare to shield your eyes!


----------



## USM0083 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lightmania said:


> Flashfan, I've been staying away from anything metallic or glossy because I'm not sure how that could be incorporate into G2's Nitrolon which has a very strong matte property.
> 
> 
> Since it's easy to make, here they are for the ladies.
> ...


 
Arrrr......my eyes.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 11, 2007)

We need a Kool-Aid Man smiley. That is some serious OOOOOOOOHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAA! Every lumberjack in the world will want one.


----------



## ugrey (Oct 11, 2007)

A plaid G2????? Pink?? Flowers??? The apocalypse must be near.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lol, psychedelic ones, GITD ones, leopard-skin, now maybe different tartans for all the Scottish clans, flowers ... 

I love this forum!


----------



## jumpstat (Oct 11, 2007)

G2 in 'Wine' would also be a nice ....


----------



## Sigman (Oct 11, 2007)

So how long will it take until we see one of these on eBay & how much do you think it would go for?!   

...orrrrrrrrrrr, how long before we see a colorful "knockoff" advertised? :shakehead

(neither option would surprise me!)

Should we start a pool?


----------



## Size15's (Oct 11, 2007)

tvodrd said:


> Producing the additional colors should be relatively trivial for the injection-molder. SKU's into the "system," NOT! I don't know if SF is sufficiently vertically-integrated to have injection-molding in house, and wonder if it would make sense. (Al?)
> Larry


I understand that SureFire has an American facility produce the bulk production Nitrolon components. I'm sure they must have smaller-scale moulding facilities in-house, and the proto-type shop has plenty of kit to turn dreams into reality.

The yellow Nitrolon is quite dull compared to the more 'day-glow' yellows of other manufacturers so I suspect an orange colour would have the same characteristics.

As for why SureFire haven't released a wider range of colours - my guess is that they simply don't have the time - making the products the military orders seems to account for a significant proportion of their output.

Al


----------



## cjlandry (Oct 11, 2007)

Those are cool!

I'm surprised some of the obsessive haven't posted multi-colored duracoated G2's.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll take one in bright-orange and one in GITD bright blue!!!  That's awesome!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 11, 2007)

Lightmania said:


> I like colors....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, considering you can get pink Mini-Mags at Wal-Mart; why not a pink G2?


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't see how they'll do these but I finally figured out the metallic look.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 11, 2007)

My G2L, in yellow, really has a greenish tinge to it. I assume they are all the same but it would be interesting to know if this is the color SF intended or if it is some kind of manufacturing process that prevents the color from being a true bright yellow. 
International Orange with a green tinge would not be cool - maybe that's why it's not offered.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 11, 2007)

Great thread Lightmania! Those two metalic ones that you just posted look pretty darn cool. Like the kool-aid one too. 

Thanks for the neat, thought provoking artwork.


----------



## Illum (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll take a water clear if available....its like carrying a spring loaded twisty, inner metal tube, and lamp assembly all assembled in midair

I would take a florescent green any day

those photoshop gurus out there....color this http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sfa2aviatorjpgairsoftatfs9.jpg :naughty:


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 11, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'll take a water clear if available....its like carrying a spring loaded twisty, inner metal tube, and lamp assembly all assembled in midair
> 
> I would take a florescent green any day
> 
> those photoshop gurus out there....color this http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sfa2aviatorjpgairsoftatfs9.jpg :naughty:




I'm pretty decent in Photoshop but not in 3D, lol, sorry! But that'll be very very cool one; clear-water Nitrolon. As for the A2, I actually like it just the way it is. I hope to buy one someday!

Regarding the real-world G2 in different colors; if you got pictures, please post those!


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 11, 2007)

What can I say... I like colors!


----------



## greenLED (Oct 11, 2007)

Doood!! You're killing me with all those cool colors - keep them coming!
:twothumbs for your creativity. 

1 more vote for the orange one, but I'd jump on several of the others as well (IF I wanted a G2)


----------



## greenlight (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*



Size15's said:


> Reminds me of The Simpsons:
> *Lisa:* I'd like 25 copies on Goldenrod.
> *Clerk:* Right.
> *Lisa:* 25 on Canary.
> ...



Right on quote!!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 11, 2007)

I have this strange feeling that Al has a bunch of prototype G2s in some of those colors.... and is just waiting for the right time to post pics. 

I got my sign all ready for him.... :kewlpics:


----------



## TrevorNasko (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm really digging those colors. The solid colors are more eyecatching and cool looking than most of the patterns I think. I would totally get a orange, flourescent lime or blue. maybe even pink. Keep up the good work. Those are the prettiest photoshops ive seen in a while.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been trying to make the flame look good on the G2 since I started this post. There were many rejects before I finally settle on these.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the burnt orange on white. The flames make it look like the flashlight is going through re-entry.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 11, 2007)

Those patterns in post #66 are superb! SF ought to hire you to implement this idea.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 11, 2007)

TrevorNasko said:


> I'm really digging those colors. The solid colors are more eyecatching and cool looking than most of the patterns I think.


I also prefer the solid colors, but some of the patterns are cool.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 11, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> I like the burnt orange on white. The flames make it look like the flashlight is going through re-entry.


 
Yes, it's quite neat! It reminds me of a Nebula or something. 

I'm really enjoying the art.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 11, 2007)

SOLD! on the gloss/brushed aluminum-look rainbow version! 

Okay, how about a woodsy collection, e.g. oak, mahogany, koa, etc.?

Hmm, I wonder if there are any Gaglite lurkers around--I can really see them picking up on this idea. After all, just how many new and distinct colors can their R&D come out with?


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 11, 2007)

Thought you guys would find it interesting in that I've send this post to SureFire via their customer feedback webpage. 

Hope they will listen!


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## alantch (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very cool. Got me thinking ... is it possible to use airfix paint and air-brush it on the G2?


----------



## m13a8 (Oct 11, 2007)

I love that!! If they actually manufactured that color of G2 I would buy a few.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the oak version, Lightmania. It looks pretty cool, but the "metallic" rainbow is still my favorite. If SF ever comes out with these lights, I'm a goner...! So many choices, so little resources. Sigh!


----------



## sysadmn (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*



USM0083 said:


> What if they came out with 3 collectable colors every year. Could this become the beanie babies of the flashlight world?


 
With 6 body colors and 6 bezel/tailcap colors, you could probably build G2L's in school colors for about half the colleges in the US. Add a matching lanyard and bezel decal or medallion with the school logo, and you'd have a 'collectible' that tens of thousands of people would pay a premium for.


----------



## bouncer (Oct 12, 2007)

I wonder if duracoat would stick to Nitrolon Ihave an old yellow G2 I'm not using HHHMMMM?


----------



## TKC (Oct 12, 2007)

*I would LOVE one in green, purple, GID (of course.) and orange for the spousal unit!!*


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 12, 2007)

How about the now imfamous ::gag:: ipod white?


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

YOU, Sir, are a GENIUS. You should really contact SF and talk to them about your intellectual property design before someone else does! 



sysadmn said:


> With 6 body colors and 6 bezel/tailcap colors, you could probably build G2L's in school colors for about half the colleges in the US. Add a matching lanyard and bezel decal or medallion with the school logo, and you'd have a 'collectible' that tens of thousands of people would pay a premium for.


----------



## Illum (Oct 26, 2007)

where is that [shrimp loving] pk? whats the point of an account on cpf if your not going to use it?

c'mon, is our sign not big enough?! WE WANT ORANGE G2s!:shrug:


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 26, 2007)

for all of them :twothumbs!

For real though that is great work on the colors, I like the orange and metallic's, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 26, 2007)

Folks, I just found out that SureFire just came out with a new color for their G2. 





Realtree Hardwoods® HD™ camouflage


----------



## planty8 (Oct 26, 2007)

The flames gets my vote!! How about one that looks like rusty metal?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 26, 2007)

After reading this thread, I decided to create my own custom G2. I just took one of my old yellow G2's, broke it down into its individual parts, and then put the parts in some blue Rit Dye, and let them simmer on the stove....

I just went and checked on it, and it's working! I now have a bright blue G2!

I can't wait to put it back together... :nana:

In fact, I am going back over to Wallyworld today and pick up some orange dye so that I can change the color of my other yellow G2.. Woot!


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol, Schuey2002, it really worked? How about some pictures? I may try it myself!


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 26, 2007)

Schuey2002 said:


> In fact, I am going back over to Wallyworld today and pick up some orange dye so that I can change the color of my other yellow G2.. Woot!



You may have started quite the trend. Please post some pictures as soon as you can.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have access to a camera right now... :mecry:

Yes! It does work, and it is very, very easy to do... :thumbsup:

Edit: I also want to add. I took out the factory lens out of the bezel before I put it into the dyed water...


----------



## h_nu (Oct 26, 2007)

The only two I really want are bright orange and GITD. Apparently PK never lost a flashlight in the woods.

While you are on the creative streak, let's see a barber pole style swirl.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2007)

h_nu said:


> The only two I really want are bright orange and GITD. Apparently PK never lost a flashlight in the woods.


 
Never quite understood the appeal of a camo flashlight. Just get a camo holster. I think folks will see you and your camo light once you hit the tailcap switch!


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Greenlead (Oct 27, 2007)

This gave me an excuse to learn how to use masks in Gimp. I hope SureFire will forgive me for using one of their images as my source.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey that look good!


----------



## Well-Lit (Oct 28, 2007)

Amazing.......Simply amazing! Imagine if these colors and patterns could become reality. I don't know about the general public, just imagine what we would buy


Bob


----------



## ja10 (Oct 29, 2007)

It seems like the G2 is the perfect candidate for DuraCoat. I've seen other lights done that way, but not this one. Someone on the forum with an airbrush should start offering those services. There are a lot of G2's out there that wished they were orange.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 29, 2007)

I know a guy with an airbrush who likes flashlights...


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 29, 2007)

Greenlead said:


> This gave me an excuse to learn how to use masks in Gimp. I hope SureFire will forgive me for using one of their images as my source.


 

:wow::bow:

That is my favorite one along with the wood finish ones. Great thread and thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's a bit of a challenge for you Lightmania, make a G2 with a pattern like PK's shirt, lol.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 30, 2007)

*ahem*


----------



## Retinator (Oct 30, 2007)

Lightmania said:


> *ahem*



Ow, my eyes 

Nice job on the pic btw!


----------



## topgunz1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I really would love an orange G2 to mount to my less lethal shotgun, its fore-end, barrel, and stock are all orange so why not the light?


----------



## pk (Oct 31, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> where is that [shrimp loving] pk? whats the point of an account on cpf if your not going to use it?
> 
> c'mon, is our sign not big enough?! WE WANT ORANGE G2s!:shrug:


Hmmmm, :thinking: good point. 
I will try to get involve more~



Lightmania said:


> *ahem*


Now I really like this one~ way cool!
Sorry, i didn't know about this thread untill "Bigfoot across pond" emailed me.
I do like diferent color versions of polymer products, cuz I personally believe in colorful life.
Some where... (since I moved to new building) some where inside of boxes and boxes of prototypes, I do have clear color and color changing by temperature change version of G2. Only if I can find them...
I think I've shown you M500 and 10X in clear polymer on my Old website...
Good Job :twothumbs Lightmania!!


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 31, 2007)

pk said:


> some where inside of boxes and boxes of prototypes, I do have clear color and color changing by temperature change version of G2. Only if I can find them...



Now there's something I hadn't thought of before...pictures much appreciated 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## pk (Oct 31, 2007)

h_nu said:


> The only two I really want are bright orange and GITD. Apparently PK never lost a flashlight in the woods.
> 
> While you are on the creative streak, let's see a barber pole style swirl.



Contrary, I LOVE orange color, infact I decorated most of my house furnitures with orange color!

Camo version was by demands from Giant hunting market... :shrug:
But, trust me I've lost more more lights then you can imagine...  gotta cut down on :drunk:
Cheers,
pk


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 31, 2007)

So, in these boxes of prototypes, is there an orange G2 in there?


----------



## DM51 (Oct 31, 2007)

pk said:


> Good Job :twothumbs Lightmania!!


Superb! What a result!


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 31, 2007)

Glad *Lightmania *started this thread out with his amazing pictures, since PK stopped by maybe in the near future we might see an orange one?

I can at least hope ................and wish..................:thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL! Awesome! Some of those designs are surefire winners, excuse the pun.  That "stealth" gray is my favorite. Has PK seen my 3rd Annual Surefire wish list thread? This would go great along with it. 

Can we do a digital camo? I'd absolutely buy one of those! And don't forget the G2Z with these colors, that would be awesome!


----------



## mina (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll take a pink, red and orange please. 

How about a transparent G2? :naughty:


----------



## Size15's (Oct 31, 2007)

pk said:


> ...Sorry, i didn't know about this thread untill "Bigfoot across pond" emailed me...


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 31, 2007)

PK, I'm glad you like them! That color changing G2 sound like a neat one! 

Everyone, thanks for the kind words!! :twothumbs I didn't have any idea how big this would get, lol. I can only hope that this might motivate SureFire to have the G2 available in more colors. 

I would also love to see your version if you know photoshop/gimp. There's a white/gray one in post #1 and #4. 

Oh, and Happy Halloween!





Mina, I never recieved your paypal...  (btw, welcome!)


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 31, 2007)

:kewlpics:: More good work from Lightmania again, Happy Halloween Guys........................


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh man that ACU digital camo version is to die for! Oh please Surefire, consider some of these options! 

This thread needs to be STICKIED immediatly!


----------



## Illum (Nov 2, 2007)

Lightmania said:


> Too much fun in Photoshop, lol.








pk said:


> I do have clear color and color changing by temperature change version of G2.



oh my lord....who would've thought a color changing G2:naughty:
Lightmania, you almost nailed that one on the head :bow:


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 3, 2007)

That digi-camo is sexy. I'm left wondering what the G2Z would look like in that skin.


----------



## Lightmania (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol, almost! Would love to see this color changing G2. I'm very intrigued by it!


----------



## Greenlead (Nov 3, 2007)

How about one in "Rain":


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2007)

a "Mood-Ring" G2 !

:naughty:
_


----------



## Lightmania (Nov 3, 2007)

Heheh, Greenlead, that look more like a shark color. 

A "Mood-Ring" G2? Jeez. Lol. See the potential market SureFire have on their G2/G3 Nitrolon? So many possibility.


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

with me looking at this thread, I got a kind of crazy idea. 
How would I go about spray painting my G2? I got Khaki, Green and brown, I think that will be a good color combo, but I'm not sure exactly how to go about it. I was thinking of painting it in Multicam, that would be really cool.
thanks,
Flash


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 11, 2007)

Krylon plastic fusion spraypaint. Someone needs to try this stuff out on a G2!


----------



## adamlau (Dec 11, 2007)

I would pick up a few orange and lumi versions w/o question.


----------



## jefflrrp (Dec 11, 2007)

If SF came out with these types of colors and schemes, I would definitely pick up a few each year. 

Then I'd have no more money


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> Krylon plastic fusion spraypaint. Someone needs to try this stuff out on a G2!


 
I'm on it :thumbsup:. I'll post pictures when I finish.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome! Please show us, scubasteve!


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 12, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> Awesome! Please show us, scubasteve!


 
It will be a couple of days. I had to order the paint of the internet because no store within a 50 mi radius of my house carried the fusion in the pumpkin/saftey orange.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 12, 2007)

scubasteve1942 can't wait to see what the end product looks like. Do keep us informed. :twothumbs


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, it turns out the place I ordered the paint from is also in FL and it should arrive tomorrow. You can expect pics tomorrow afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW!! I cant wait to see these in Hi Vis orange. Maybe after a couple of tries you could start a business!! Can't wait to see these done!!

-Evan


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 13, 2007)

That didn't go to well. For some reason the Krylon wouldn't adhere to the nitrolon. I let it sit for hours and it still would not adhere. I could be that I just got a bad batch of paint but I don't think im going to try it again. :sick2:. Luckly the G2 is one of my my user lights and I just scraped most of the paint off.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, thank you for *trying* ! :thumbsup:

:goodjob:
_


----------



## Brozneo (Dec 14, 2007)

Lightguy27 said:


> WOW!! I cant wait to see these in Hi Vis orange. Maybe after a couple of tries you could start a business!! Can't wait to see these done!!
> 
> -Evan


 
Hi Vis Orange would be awesome! And good luck for next time ScubaSteve!


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 14, 2007)

Brozneo said:


> Hi Vis Orange would be awesome! And good luck for next time ScubaSteve!


 

Thanks. My next plan is to use duracoat. I just have to save up around $60 for the complete kit that comes with the airbrush, hose, and all the other equipment needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## pathalogical (Dec 14, 2007)

Lightmania said:


>


Looks like what you see outside the barber shop !!! Can you make it spin slowly ???


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

Beautiful Images! Would it be possible to paint g2's in those colors?


----------



## revance (Mar 7, 2008)

If SF released a G2 milled out of aluminum or some other metal, I would buy it in a heartbeat. I specifically got the G2L instead of a 6PL because I liked the feel of the grip better than plain knurling. If I could have an all metal light with the G2 grip I would never need another light (maybe).


----------



## generic808 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would think that you would have to somehow rough up the surface, perhaps sand it down. You might also need some type of primer to allow the paint to adhere. Anyways, good luck with this project. I'd love to have an orange G2!


----------



## RobertM (Mar 7, 2008)

Lot's of cool colors. What I would love is a G2L in "HAIII Gray" with an HAIII aluminum head.

Rob


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 13, 2008)

I really liked the *RED* and the *ORANGE* colors!

Awesome!


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree, the orange would be cool, but a metal G2 would be GREAT.


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 13, 2008)

Here ya go Illum, Colored Purple, Colored Crimson



Illum_the_nation said:


> color this http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sfa2aviatorjpgairsoftatfs9.jpg :naughty:


----------



## Illum (Mar 13, 2008)

mwaldron said:


> Here ya go Illum, Colored Purple, Colored Crimson



OOOOH! a red A2


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 13, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> OOOOH! a red A2



My two favorite colors, the red turned out better than I expected too!


----------



## skalomax (Mar 13, 2008)

This thread is great!


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 13, 2008)

This thread CANNOT be allowed to die! Its just too good. We REALLY need some of these color options. Maybe Surefire can make some CPF special versions....

PK? *ahem, ahem*


----------



## flashfan (Mar 13, 2008)

The crimson A2 is to die for...


----------



## kavvika (Mar 13, 2008)

So am I the _only_ one who *really* likes and would purchase a plaid G2?

And the pink G2 reminds me that I need to go to Walmart and buy a hot pink host for my Auroralite TL-3 Hotwire mod...


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 13, 2008)

kavvika said:


> So am I the _only_ one who *really* likes and would purchase a plaid G2?



If my GF ever gets me into a Kilt for the renaissance festivals, then perhaps I will need a plaid G2 to go along with it, but short of that I think I'll pass.


----------



## Illum (Mar 14, 2008)

mwaldron said:


> If my GF ever gets me into a Kilt for the renaissance festivals, then perhaps I will need a plaid G2 to go along with it, but short of that I think I'll pass.



well...Its not that the design is necessarily bad...I'm just hard time believing surefire will put something like that onto the market...for one thing the designer [PK] isn't Irish and its creator [Gus] is Russian. And besides, what kinda marketing ad is currently optimized for such a design? _A flashlight to go with that kilt of yours:huh:_


----------



## m16a (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*



Lightmania said:


> Haven't quite perfect Metallic just yet. But best attempt so far!



I would buy that baby in a SECOND!


----------



## MrMom (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: SF G2 in different colors from standard*

Great job! Keep the creative juices flowing.


----------



## roymail (May 6, 2008)

I haven't seen much that auto primer won't adhere to. A couple of coats of that, then that baby should be ready for color.

Surely we've got a painter out there, someone with a spray rig and experience with painting motorcycles, cars, etc.

One of you guys with an older G2 user light should really give it a go!


----------



## Force Attuned (May 7, 2008)

I would love a G2 in urban camo.


----------



## KeyGrip (May 7, 2008)

Force Attuned said:


> I would love a G2 in urban camo.



That can actually be done. There is a company (the name escapes me) that does knife/gun/flashlight coatings in all sorts of camo patterns.


----------



## nzgunnie (May 7, 2008)

There is a sign up post in the Group buys pass around forum for Multicam G2s.


----------



## climberkid (Aug 13, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> That can actually be done. There is a company (the name escapes me) that does knife/gun/flashlight coatings in all sorts of camo patterns.


yeah i saw that on OCC. :twothumbs


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Lakota Industries does coatings for pretty much anything. 

Cheers,
Flash


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, LM. I'm surprised nobody has yet requested ...
... drum roll...
... a zebra finish. Kinda like, maybe a zebra light...


----------



## PseudoFed (Aug 16, 2008)

okay, could not look through the entire thread, but what about an entire college line? Maybe officially licensed NCAA models. Could I see Univ of Tx, please? Surely burnt orange with a little longhorn is no big deal! Every grad student would need 2-3 of these in their beamers!


----------



## matt0 (Aug 16, 2008)

PseudoFed said:


> Could I see Univ of Tx, please?





x2, I'd buy one in a heatbeat! :twothumbs


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 27, 2009)

Bump for a fun thread.

Here's what a GID G2 looks like under UV:


----------



## USACelt (Oct 27, 2009)

Lightmania said:


> Flashfan, I've been staying away from anything metallic or glossy because I'm not sure how that could be incorporate into G2's Nitrolon which has a very strong matte property.
> 
> 
> Since it's easy to make, here they are for the ladies.
> ...


 Maybe something darker, like a Black Watch Tartan ?


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 1, 2010)

I got a big kick out of this thread when it was running, it's unfortunate that all these neat pics from Litemania must have departed recently... :sigh:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Feb 3, 2010)

My favorite new G2 setup:


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 25, 2013)

Just a little  for a fun thread that many of the newer folks probably haven't come across ...


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 26, 2013)

.......and a solid bump it is! :thumbsup:

I'm definitely drinking the Kool-Aid in post #56. Oh Yeah!!


----------



## gsr (Sep 26, 2013)

I have noticed on Surfire's site than the Fire Rescue G2X Pro is orange.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 26, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> My favorite new G2 setup:



EG has some of the coolest mods! Such a cool little light.

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## tobrien (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for bumping kestrel. awesome pics!


----------



## T45 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just found this thread. You know what? we should BLAST SUREFIRE WITH EMAILS, CALLS, AND LETTERS for some of these color designs!


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 2, 2013)

Just as timely as ever with all of the nitrolon lights they have in the lineup. Gotta get me a plaid G2X!


----------



## fivemega (Apr 1, 2017)

Kestrel said:


> Just a little  for a fun thread that many of the newer folks probably haven't come across ...


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 1, 2017)

Very cool thread! I would love some fun colored G2s or even a G2x.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 20, 2017)

I've resurrected the SureFire G2 images in my posts. Enjoy 'em (again)!


----------

